# Uber full time



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ive been doing Uber off/on for 2 years now. Mainly just do it on the side for about 4 hours on a friday or saturday. 

Really thinking about quitting my job and doing Uber full time. My goal is to make a profit of 500 a week. I get thats it based off of your location. But just want some feedback on how obtainable a 500/ week profit is.


Also what do you full time driver use for health insurance?


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum

You do realise that there is no blanket guarantee in every city to a specific earning capacity. There are many variables including times, days, locations etc which you would understand already.

Might be helpful if you do some searches around the forum.

These links may help
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Insurance/

I can see your city sub forum is......quiet!


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes city forum is about dead lol. Thanks for your post


----------



## stewebyork (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know anything about the Toledo market. I can only speak to the Hampton Roads, VA market.

Would need know what you mean by "profit". If you simply mean Income-Fuel cost, then $500 weekly profit is absolutely obtainable in the Hampton Roads market. If you mean real profit (Income-Fuel cost-Vehicle costs), then that is a MUCH deeper subject.


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

I see your point and thanks for ur post. When i work friday nights for 4 hours, im usually making on an averaging of 80 dollars (before adding in fuel cost). I realize this is a very vague question. Just really enjoy driving and want to get out of the 9-5 punching a clock routine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cryan0424 said:


> Ive been doing Uber off/on for 2 years now. Mainly just do it on the side for about 4 hours on a friday or saturday.
> 
> Really thinking about quitting my job and doing Uber full time. My goal is to make a profit of 500 a week. I get thats it based off of your location. But just want some feedback on how obtainable a 500/ week profit is.
> 
> ...


I've been doing Uber " full time" for going on 2 years. I am looking for a Real job again.



Cryan0424 said:


> I see your point and thanks for ur post. When i work friday nights for 4 hours, im usually making on an averaging of 80 dollars (before adding in fuel cost). I realize this is a very vague question. Just really enjoy driving and want to get out of the 9-5 punching a clock routine.


Friday Night is peak
Try Tuesday,Wednesday,and Thursday at 3 a.m. !
Full time drivers know.
Then ,Uber floods the market with drivers ,robbing us of income on the few hours a week it is still possible to make decent money.



Cryan0424 said:


> I see your point and thanks for ur post. When i work friday nights for 4 hours, im usually making on an averaging of 80 dollars (before adding in fuel cost). I realize this is a very vague question. Just really enjoy driving and want to get out of the 9-5 punching a clock routine.


One must realize that the CAR also must be paid !
After 8 years a car can no longer Uber in my market.
Cost of the car must be regained besides living expenses.

Something Travis fails to realize,or cares nothing about.

Cutting driver rates cuts car quality funds also !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you have the option to keep your job and it pays more than $15 an hour, I'd go ahead and keep that job and keep doing Uber part time. This is not a job, it's a gig. The ones having the most difficult times are the ones forcing this square peg into a round hole.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i got over 8000 x trips now and do XL and am looking for a nice day job.
I THINK YOU ARE NUTS TO QUIT YOUR JOB FOR FULL TIME,.
you want $500 net. do u have a car payment???
do u have funds to repair your cars if they break??
keep u day job. i am in a major city and its hard imho and i know all the tricks


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> i got over 8000 x trips now and do XL and am looking for a nice day job.
> I THINK YOU ARE NUTS TO QUIT YOUR JOB FOR FULL TIME,.
> you want $500 net. do u have a car payment???
> do u have funds to repair your cars if they break??
> keep u day job. i am in a major city and its hard imho and i know all the tricks


Ty for your post....i do have a car payment and i also have the funds for repair. I guess im not factorimg in a car payment, because people who dont do uber still have a car payment. If i were to make 500 profit a week after gas.....thats more than i am making at my current job and my car payment is fzctored into my monthly expenses which i have enough money to save and spend money. Does that make sense?



steveK2016 said:


> If you have the option to keep your job and it pays more than $15 an hour, I'd go ahead and keep that job and keep doing Uber part time. This is not a job, it's a gig. The ones having the most difficult times are the ones forcing this square peg into a round hole.


Ty for your comment snd i understand. I just feel like in my market i could make just as much as i am making at my current job. And it is a 15 dollar an hour job.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

$15 an hour with health plan???? health plan or not ..to make $500 net after taxes and wear and tear imho you need to take in about $1000 plus as your car will lose value fast..if you said i have an 08 car low miles and cash put aside..you dont have much too lose.
i am a high uber earner in a big city imho.and my pay is still not so good for what i offer
my 17 month car has 73,000 uber miles on it. imho i lose 5k more than avg owner...cannot get it back . even on taxes....
this is imho...
now if you had a totota corolla 08 with 50k on it thats worth 5k and cash to fix it..your loses are alot smaller.
this is honest answer to your question..
DOES YOUR CITY SURGE...IF so that will stop now what


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have an 08 or 06 with 90,000 miles. Will be paid off in a year. I understwnd the ware and tire part. My monthly bills im already paying a 320 dollar truck payment and im sure i can find a car to uber in for 3 years andd have it paid off with 320 a month. You are right tho. I never factored in taxes. I just figured after everything yiu can claim youd almost have to break even.....but thats just my assumption and i coukd be WAY off. Also knowone has really said what they used for health insurance. Looking last night i could get health coverage if i were to switch to uber full time and it would cost me 29/ week. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have the option to keep your job and it pays more than $15 an hour, I'd go ahead and keep that job and keep doing Uber part time. This is not a job, it's a gig. The ones having the most difficult times are the ones forcing this square peg into a round hole.


+1


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cryan0424 , please PLEASE keep your day job, and use Uber ONLY as a side gig.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cryan0424 said:


> Ive been doing Uber off/on for 2 years now. Mainly just do it on the side for about 4 hours on a friday or saturday.
> 
> Really thinking about quitting my job and doing Uber full time. My goal is to make a profit of 500 a week. I get thats it based off of your location. But just want some feedback on how obtainable a 500/ week profit is.
> 
> ...


$500 a week profit after 53.5 deduction per mile? Good luck with that.



Cryan0424 said:


> I see your point and thanks for ur post. When i work friday nights for 4 hours, im usually making on an averaging of 80 dollars (before adding in fuel cost). I realize this is a very vague question. Just really enjoy driving and want to get out of the 9-5 punching a clock routine.


Uber is a side hustle unless you are in a hot city like Boston, Chicago, NYC or San Fran that has a lot of commuters who will pay $1 more for Uber than a bus.


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

I got you guys. Thanks for your input seriously. Probably going to just keep my regular job. I just dont think uber is nearly as bad as everyone on this board makes it out to be. I know i could easily make a 350 profit a week. But not sure about the 500 mark and thats were i need to be at. Thanks guys


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I do $500/week after gas pretty much every week working full time days only. But is $500/week really enough for you to live on? It isn't for me. I have other income sources as well.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You have to be in a major market i.e. top 10 metropolitan area in the US.


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I do $500/week after gas pretty much every week working full time days only. But is $500/week really enough for you to live on? It isn't for me. I have other income sources as well.


Yes 500 is plenty. I dont even make that, and have a nice house and drive a brand new truck. Its all about getting rid of the bills beyond ur house, car,etc


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

If you have a beat retail or $10/hr job, then it might be worth it to do 30-40 hrs a week. If you have an actual career then DO NOT quit, just drive during peak hours a couple days a week.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Cryan0424 said:


> I got you guys. Thanks for your input seriously. Probably going to just keep my regular job. I just dont think uber is nearly as bad as everyone on this board makes it out to be. I know I could easily make a 350 profit a week. But not sure about the 500 mark and that's were I need to be at. Thanks guys


The problem is math. When people who understand the math try and explain it, most people tune out. So they tend to get emotional and just say that the company is abusing the drivers. It truly is as bad as people make it out to be. But there are things you can do to do better. If you just drive everyday, you will eventually lose. The math does not lie.

I used to live in Maumee, so I know the area. Never drove there, but I am familiar. The only thing that could sink you is if there are a ton of drivers and not enough passengers. The fact that the forum is dead is a good sign. The best thing you have going for you is that Toledo is a between city. People fly out of Detroit and Cleveland more than Toledo. You can easily get 45 minute to 3 hour runs. I have had 1 run of 40 minutes as my longest in San Diego out of 300 passengers. The question just is how much competition is there to get them.

You might want to try doing 8 hours on Saturday and Sunday and see how that goes.

Good luck!


----------



## Cryan0424 (Apr 18, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> The problem is math. When people who understand the math try and explain it, most people tune out. So they tend to get emotional and just say that the company is abusing the drivers. It truly is as bad as people make it out to be. But there are things you can do to do better. If you just drive everyday, you will eventually lose. The math does not lie.
> 
> I used to live in Maumee, so I know the area. Never drove there, but I am familiar. The only thing that could sink you is if there are a ton of drivers and not enough passengers. The fact that the forum is dead is a good sign. The best thing you have going for you is that Toledo is a between city. People fly out of Detroit and Cleveland more than Toledo. You can easily get 45 minute to 3 hour runs. I have had 1 run of 40 minutes as my longest in San Diego out of 300 passengers. The question just is how much competition is there to get them.
> 
> ...


Ty for your post. Yes my plan was to work 12's on friday and saturdays. I would imagine (since ive already been ubering for 2 years) that i would make at least a 300 profit in those 2 days. And that would leave me with having to make just a 200 progit in 3 working days.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

Cryan0424 said:


> Ty for your post. Yes my plan was to work 12's on friday and saturdays. I would imagine (since ive already been ubering for 2 years) that i would make at least a 300 profit in those 2 days. And that would leave me with having to make just a 200 progit in 3 working days.


How much will you make in profit in Miami Florida after working a 13 hour work day...


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just finished a 7pm to 7am run with multiple surges and airport runs with two seperate 1 hour breaks, netted about 340.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

Guapcollecta said:


> Just finished a 7pm to 7am run with multiple surges and airport runs with two seperate 1 hour breaks, netted about 340.


Is this a joke? What type of Uber do you do? I do Uber x & pool. How are you calculating your expenses? Are you sure you didn't mean gross?


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> Just finished a 7pm to 7am run with multiple surges and airport runs with two seperate 1 hour breaks, netted about 340.


I see your in Pittsburgh. Your rates are higher. Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just X. Yea thats my earnings minus gas so not counting depreciation or insurance but its good enough for me until I start my new job.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> Just X. Yea thats my earnings minus gas so not counting depreciation or insurance but its good enough for me until I start my new job.


Yeah your calculations are way off. There's a half a dozen more expenses that you're not calculating. One that always gets people is there toll reimbursements. It Artificially inflates your income. Anyways good luck and don't get caught in the Trap. Get that new job and quit Ubering asap. There's a reason why less than 4% of people keep ubering after 1 year.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

After 3,700 Lyft and Uber rides in Las Vegas, I look for something else continually. Traffic and red lights can drive you nuts. Surge elusiveness is equally frustrating. High risk is hard to quantify. Too many dead miles. Too much time in driver seat can wear on your body. Be careful and try not to overdo it.
Last but not least...another driver shared on UP..."drive like grandma". I really like that one and it can save you money. GL.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> Just finished a 7pm to 7am run with multiple surges and airport runs with two seperate 1 hour breaks, netted about 340.


Good shift.

But you are not in any way claiming longer term hourly wage is close to $34 per hour.

If someone was hungry and wanted to work 10 hours a day for 7 days they would not make $2400 per week consistently.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> Good shift.
> 
> But you are not in any way claiming longer term hourly wage is close to $34 per hour.
> 
> If someone was hungry and wanted to work 10 hours a day for 7 days they would not make $2400 per week consistently.


Definitely not, It was surging 3.0 and up for longer periods than normal and I got some pretty nice rides out of it. Funny thing is the very weekend before, there was ZERO surge, and barely any passengers out, so I had the worst and best weekends so far back to back. Pretty strange...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> Definitely not, It was surging 3.0 and up for longer periods than normal and I got some pretty nice rides out of it. Funny thing is the very weekend before, there was ZERO surge, and barely any passengers out, so I had the worst and best weekends so far back to back. Pretty strange...


Not strange, shows how unreliable this gig is


----------

